# 100-Spoke Straight Lace 13" to 24"



## Envious Touch

So I have decided to expand... I am now adding a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace & Wheel Accessories). In the following days you will see the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team. Even though you may not be talking to me when ordering from our sales team you will still receive the same outstanding treatment that has kept up on top of this competitive market.

I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I'm sure that these upcoming changes are only going to make your experience with us better!

Nicky, Owner
Envious Touch Auto Customizing
[email protected]
Ph: (562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Sales Team

*Envious Sales Team Email Address: <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>*


----------



## Envious Sales Team

*Let the orders begin!* :biggrin:

On the First Floor we offer: Gold Plating, Black Nickle, and Powder Coating on any of our 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels orders...

*Some examples of our Powder Coat and Gold:*


----------



## ol urk

PM sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Those round Octagon Ko's are tight


----------



## BBIGBALLING

do you have a picture of any grey ones or blueish grey ones


----------



## Destino79MC

How much for all chrome 13x7 100 spokes complete set? How much for 13X7 100 spokes all chrome and white spokes shipped to Lubbock TX?


----------



## kameleonlac

How much for 14x7 white spokes shipped to 76108 ?


----------



## cripn8ez

13X7 RIMS AND 2 BAR KNOCC OFF ONLY SHIPPED TO 28227 NC?











THANX


----------



## Envious Sales Team

1 generation china knock offs 
4 sale 
$ 20ea shipped 
Right side only ....


----------



## perry13x

What about left side?


----------



## Chino_1

Any chips for sale? pixs :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## street star

How much for all gold dog ear or z style knock off shipped to 83651...


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent !!


----------



## washedupcoupe

how much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke with k/o's and adapters chrome with corona cream spokes sent to 40214


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent !!


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent !!


----------



## UCETAH

how much for cadi coin?


----------



## UCETAH

how much for cadi coin?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

$20 shipped. 
Cady coin & knock off


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 9 2011, 08:49 PM~19831764
> *$20 shipped.
> Cady coin & knock off
> *


do you have a complete set of cadi coins?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Only that 1 w/ da knock off 
Sorry


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 9 2011, 09:08 PM~19831970
> *Only that 1 w/ da knock off
> Sorry
> *


HOW DO I PAY?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

My homie needs a set of standard 14's on white walls any spinner shipped to 47374  

Thanks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes with chrome 2 wing knockoffs, 5 lug adapters and 155/80 tires, complete set shipped to 93212


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 8 2011, 11:43 PM~19824368
> *1 generation china knock offs
> 4 sale
> $ 20ea shipped
> Right side only ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill take a right side domed shark fin :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

PM SENT


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

> _Originally posted by perry13x_@Feb 8 2011, 11:46 PM~19824391
> *What about left side?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 10 2011, 02:32 PM~19837493
> *PM SENT
> *


paid :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

4sale..!!!!!
2.5 inch red and gold emblems NEW NEW NEW ..!!!!! 
$95 shipped


----------



## MikeVdubz

Do you guys sell a 4x100 hub/adapter?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent


----------



## mrdramaboxx

How Much 4 All Chrome 13" wit Tires Shipped 2 54880!!


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent


----------



## 00chevys10

How much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke straight lace with a black dish with the chrome lip. shipped to 27516


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent


----------



## Leper_Messiah

how much for a set of 100 spoke all chrome 14x7's with white wall tires and everything needed to install shipped to 37774


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent !!!!


----------



## 70dave

14x7 100 spoke all chrome with adaptors, knock offs,175/70r14 pick up ?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

how much for 13x7 reverse dark cherry spokes chrome lip tan nipples and hub shipped to 23452


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## Edric08

how much for 13x7 reverse blk spokes, blk basket with tires and 2 bar spinner shipped 48601 Saginaw, MI pm me please thnks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## 73withaswangitude

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME 13,7'S WITH 155/80'S SHIPPED TO 78046?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

how much for 13x7 reverse dark cherry spokes chrome lip tan nipples and hub shipped to 23452


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

20x8 150 spoke REVERSE????!!!


----------



## mr chicago

How much for some 14x7's 100 spoke black nickel with two bar spinner shipped to 60610. Can you give me prices for a set with tires and a set without? Also do you have a good pic of the black nickel


----------



## Envious Sales Team

yes we do 
20 '' 100 spoke REVs
and 
20 '' 150 spoke REVs


----------



## goinlow

how much for a set of 14x7 100 spoke chrome with adapters and spinners shipped to 19464 

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## heavenly 64

24 in black spokes for a avalanche shipped to 70072


----------



## Envious Sales Team

24"x10 
204 spk. 
Powder coated spk 
$2100
Shipped to ur door


----------



## heavenly 64

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 17 2011, 09:24 PM~19896602
> *24"x10
> 204 spk.
> Powder coated spk
> $2100
> Shipped to ur door
> *


----------



## puertorican65

HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIKE THIS WITH THE OUTER LIP RED (COLOR MATCHED TO THE RED ON MY CAR) WITH CHROME&RED CHIPS WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS I DONT NEED ADAPTERS THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Envious Sales Team

envious sales team SALE..!!!
chrome china 1st generation knock offs
right side only $ 15 shipped
Z's emblems 2.5 inch $75 shipped 
cady emblem $ 15 shipped 

paypal: [email protected]


----------



## djskillz214

> *Let the orders begin!* :biggrin:
> 
> On the First Floor we offer: Gold Plating, Black Nickle, and Powder Coating on any of our 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels orders...
> 
> *Some examples of our Powder Coat and Gold:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need a price on a set of some 13s like this 1 but instead of chrome i all gold and pearl and and also on a set of 13s all chrome ...thanks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

$1450. Shipped to ur door


----------



## SICK 87

How much for all for adapters for a 93 lincoln and bullet style knock offs with key shipped to 98802? Thanks


----------



## Slasen

How much for 20X8 Standard 100 Spokes set of 4 with and without tires shipped to 74075 ?


----------



## Big Poppa

I need a price for a set of 13" 72 spokers w/black nickel dish and hub, stainless spoke and nipples. please include swept 2 winged knock offs with black nickel and chrome to match. Thanks


----------



## caddeville

set of all chrome 17x8 standard shipped to vancouver bc canada, 2 wing knock offs and adapters


----------



## denadog

how much for red emblems picked up?


> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 19 2011, 02:17 PM~19910861
> *envious  sales team SALE..!!!
> chrome china 1st generation knock offs
> right side only $ 15 shipped
> Z's emblems 2.5 inch $75 shipped
> cady emblem $ 15 shipped
> 
> paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## strokedoutss

how much for 13x7 100 spoke if i pick up pm price pls


----------



## HighLife

how much for a set of 13x7 100spoke black outer lip,nipples and hub shipped to 22193??


----------



## 67 chevy impala

how much for a set of 13x7 standars all chrome w cadillac emblems and all assesories ship to SC 29803 price w ship and handl also how much w 155/80 tires :wave: also what state for pick up thankyou.


----------



## 67 chevy impala

i forgot to put 100 spoks w 2winged knock off thanks.


----------



## "ACE"

I KNOW WE BUG YA A LOT BUT WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH FOR THE 100 DOUBLE CROSS, NIPPLES AND SPOKES IN GOLD, CHROME RIM AND HUB THANKS


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Looking for 13's wit candy red.......78617
Any pics?


----------



## Mr Minnesota

How much for a set of 13x7's 100 spoke all chrome shipped to 55130?


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 19 2011, 04:17 PM~19910861
> *envious  sales team SALE..!!!
> chrome china 1st generation knock offs
> right side only $ 15 shipped
> Z's emblems 2.5 inch $75 shipped
> cady emblem $ 15 shipped
> 
> paypal: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped for the 4 that have a recess for a chip shipped to 55130? and do you have more right side only like these for the same price? Paypal ready.


----------



## Big Poppa

PRICE PLEASE!


----------



## rIdaho

How much for 20" black dish, black spokes, mounted & balanced(35 series), and shipped to 83814?


----------



## 80GRAND

THANKS NIKKI THESE THING'S ARE BADASS I WILL POST UP PICS OF THEM ON THE RIDE ONCE IT'S DONE......*****THANKS AGAIN BRO******


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Jan 29 2011, 04:47 PM~19732234
> *Let the orders begin!  :biggrin:
> 
> On the First Floor we offer: Gold Plating, Black Nickle, and Powder Coating on any of our 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels orders...
> 
> Some examples of our Powder Coat and Gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of 4 just like in the pic but 13x7 shipped to 95695 and with zenith style k/o?


----------



## ocsupreme85

PIC OF 13X7's ALL CHROME WITH GOLD NIPP'S N GOLD HUB N ZENITH K.O. PLSE


----------



## UCETAH

PICS OF TAX TIME SALE
72 SPOKE REVERSE STRAIGHT LACE


----------



## "ACE"

> I KNOW WE BUG YA A LOT BUT WAS WONDERING HOW MUCH FOR THE 100 DOUBLE CROSS, NIPPLES AND SPOKES IN GOLD, CHROME RIM AND HUB THANKS
> [/b]


----------



## Destino79MC

How much for 13x7 100 spokes all chrome and tires shipped to 79403 TX.


----------



## Envious Sales Team

Pm sent


----------



## johnnypmaldonado

How much for all chrome 14x7 strait lace??


----------



## redds68coupe

Need to order these today in "14. How do I go about making a order.









THANX
[/quote]


----------



## "ACE"

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Mar 7 2011, 01:41 AM~20031641
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## HighLife

how much for a set of 13x7 100spoke all chrome with black nipples and hub shipped to 22193?? any tax specials???


----------



## rIdaho

20x8 stanard/black spokes/black dish/recessed two prong knock-off's/hammer and adapters/35 series tires/mounted and balanced/shipped to 83814?????

(returning customer, if it's relevent to price)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG E 602

price on 2-13/7 reverse, 2-13/7 standards all hardware, if i pick up, thanks chrome


----------



## 87cutty530

Decided to go all chrome... how much 4 a set of 4 13x7 w/ zenith style k/o shipped to 95695


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CHROME KNOCK-OFFS, RECESSED 2 PRONG SHARK FINS DELIVERED TO 60634 THANKS


----------



## Envious Touch

mrdramaboxx your wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 10:07 PM~20084690
> *mrdramaboxx your wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dude your gold looks good..some changs look more yellow..I like the orange dayton gold look


----------



## 8t4mc

ridin on my envious built 72 spokes.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 13 2011, 09:11 PM~20084741
> *dude your gold looks good..some changs it looks yellow..I like the orange dayton gold
> *


Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold *ALL DAY* Long.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 10:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn man..got me wanting some gold now..


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 10:07 PM~20084690
> *mrdramaboxx your wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THANKZ AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 10:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ONE MORE TIME :worship: :worship: :fool2: :fool2: :sprint:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Mar 14 2011, 12:04 AM~20085605
> *ONE MORE TIME  :worship:  :worship:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :sprint:
> *



lucky bastard......congrats man on a nice set of spokes. Im ENVIOUS.. :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: these ar fuckin sick


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 14 2011, 08:19 AM~20086906
> *lucky bastard......congrats man on a nice set of spokes.  Im ENVIOUS.. :biggrin:
> *


  
haHaHa THANKZ


----------



## HighLife

how much for a set of 13x7 100spoke all chrome with black nipples and hub shipped to 22193??


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## tanguy34

all chrome 13x 5.5 shipped to 53188


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 



> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Mar 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20114774
> *all chrome 13x 5.5  shipped to 53188
> *


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 11:07 PM~20084690
> *mrdramaboxx your wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are these gold rims?


----------



## cha cho

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for this exact set 13x7 ?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent




> _Originally posted by cha cho_@Mar 18 2011, 10:44 AM~20122133
> *how much for this exact set 13x7 ?
> *


----------



## perry13x

How much for a set of these round octagons shipped to 93536


----------



## whores_revenge

Candy Brandy Wine hub and dish 13" rev shipped to 77506....


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
 



> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 18 2011, 05:43 PM~20124618
> *Candy Brandy Wine hub and dish 13" rev shipped to 77506....
> *


----------



## MR.50

how much for ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS with chips


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 10:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much for thiz exact same ones 13 x 7 ship to 60048?? pm me homie! how long does it take to make them???


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent
  



> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Mar 19 2011, 09:19 AM~20128303
> *how much for thiz exact same ones 13 x 7 ship to 60048?? pm me homie! how long does it take to make them???
> *


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Mar 19 2011, 01:29 PM~20129048
> *pm sent
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Poppa

What the price on these 24K US Gold wheels shipped to 87505?


----------



## johnnypmaldonado

Whats the price on all chrome 14x7 shipped to 94509.


----------



## fortworthmex

How much for a set of some 100 spoke centergold 14.s with ko"s an
d adapters shipped to 76110.


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo

how much for 14x7 shipped to 96717

in the blue color att, except mine ALL blue, except for spoke nipples, and the chrome hex-smooth cap


----------



## caddyking

how much for all chrome w/ black spoke 13x7 100 spoke with w/w tires mounted and balanced ready to mount and ride? i also need the hex knockoff with recess for chip. shipping to 98597. thx


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by perry13x_@Mar 18 2011, 04:03 PM~20123296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set of these round octagons shipped to 93536
> *



damn that looks good!!


----------



## DreameR815

jus got my knockoffs in they gona look firme on my 65 thanks again and gota say shipping time was great n price to :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@Mar 21 2011, 11:06 AM~20142851
> *jus got my knockoffs in they gona look firme on my 65 thanks again and gota say shipping time was great n price to  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

THIS COLOR 









LIKE THIS THOUGH 









HOW MUCH NICKY?  :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

do u sale 5.20's?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

13 0r 14
dish blue 
spoke blue 
hub blue 
rest chrome...
with adapter knock off and TOOL



> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20153761
> *THIS COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH NICKY?    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Elco

2 14x6 all chrome just rims shipped to 84120


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Mar 22 2011, 07:06 PM~20154603
> *do u sale 5.20's?
> *



iM SURE HE WOULD IF HE COULD GET THEM.


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


13x7 or 14x7 just like these how much thanks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by Elco_@Mar 23 2011, 07:17 AM~20159419
> *2 14x6  all chrome just rims shipped to 84120
> *


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

How much for 14's sent to 48205


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by buzzy wuzzy_@Mar 24 2011, 06:45 AM~20168021
> *How much for 14's sent to 48205
> *


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

my bad should have said tires 14's with skinny ww


----------



## Redeemed1

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7?


----------



## Redeemed1

AM I GOING TO GET AN ANSWER? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 



> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 25 2011, 07:37 PM~20182099
> *AM I GOING TO GET AN ANSWER? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Redeemed1

THANKS FOR THE RESPONSE! PM'D YOU, HIT ME BACK THANKS


----------



## caddyking

What about me, can I get answer too?


----------



## jimmyt

how much for 13x7 shipped to 77061


----------



## johnnypmaldonado

14x7 all chrome strait lace shipped to 94509


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Nicky ur box is full, I need to place another order


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Couple quotes needed

13x7 Black dish with Chrome lip, black spokes

13x7 Black dish with chrome lip, black front spokes

13x7 black dish with chrome lip, black hub, and Magenta spokes

All shipped to 75052

How long would it take to build? Thanks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
   

13x7 Black dish with Chrome lip, black spokes

13x7 Black dish with chrome lip, black front spokes

13x7 black dish with chrome lip, black hub, and Magenta spokes

All shipped to 75052

How long would it take to build? Thanks
[/quote]


----------



## KC Rider

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Mar 23 2011, 08:44 PM~20165118
> *13x7 or 14x7 just like these how much thanks
> *


pm me a price please :biggrin:


----------



## KC Rider

just like these 13x7 and 14x7




> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Brown

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Mar 5 2011, 01:27 PM~20022371
> *THANKS NIKKI THESE THING'S ARE BADASS I WILL POST UP PICS OF THEM ON THE RIDE ONCE IT'S DONE......*****THANKS AGAIN BRO******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these, just wheels no tires or acc's in 13's all chrome?


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Feb 8 2011, 11:43 PM~19824368
> *1 generation china knock offs
> 4 sale
> $ 20ea shipped
> Right side only ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Mar 22 2011, 03:20 PM~20153761-->
> 
> 
> 
> THIS COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE THIS THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH NICKY?    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Envious Sales Team_@Mar 22 2011, 05:53 PM~20155048
> *13 0r 14
> dish blue
> spoke blue
> hub blue
> rest chrome...
> with adapter knock off and TOOL
> *


YES 13


----------



## madmonte

13x7 gold backs 2 bar smooth shark fin shipped to 66216 KC!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED

13x7 chrome standard with hex knock offs or 13x5.5 standard hex knocks. lug pattern 4x100


----------



## boricua31

need price for 14x6 rim set ship to 75010


----------



## boricua31

those will be std 14x6 rim set shipp to 75010


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
 



> _Originally posted by madmonte_@Apr 3 2011, 09:54 AM~20247948
> *13x7 gold backs 2 bar smooth shark fin shipped to 66216 KC!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Joe79cadi




----------



## 84 caddy blues

i need a set of 14x7 72 spoke straight lace chrome dish gold-nipples/hubs/knockoffs white spokes and engraved hubs and ko's shipped to 87031 new mexico what would that run me?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

:wave: 
PM SENT


----------



## BIG E 602

these guys fall off the planet 2?


----------



## sickassscion

Quote needed..14x7 all chrome no appators,2 prong spinners shipped to 33o12..thanks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by sickassscion_@Apr 7 2011, 04:07 PM~20285288
> *Quote needed..14x7 all chrome no appators,2 prong spinners shipped to 33o12..thanks
> *


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 13 2011, 10:30 PM~20084931
> *Thanks! 24K U.S. Gold ALL DAY Long..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












THANKZ AGAIN!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY

> _Originally posted by BIG E 602_@Apr 7 2011, 11:53 AM~20283145
> *these guys fall off the planet 2?
> *


  I AM ALSO WITING FOR A RETURN PM


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

13/7" black centers w/ cadi chips shipped to 39503 and 14/7 knock offs with blue centers and blue lip and lincoln knock off chips shipped to 39574


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
:biggrin:   



> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Apr 9 2011, 01:07 PM~20298518
> *13/7" black centers w/ cadi chips shipped to 39503 and 14/7 knock offs with blue centers and blue lip and lincoln knock off chips shipped to 39574
> *


----------



## UCETAH

CAN YOU POST PRICE & PIC OF LINCOLN CHIPS


----------



## el guero chingon

how much for some 14X6 with all the accesories for a 1995 caddi fleetwood


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by el guero chingon_@Apr 11 2011, 11:27 AM~20311504
> *how much for some 14X6 with all the accesories for a 1995 caddi fleetwood
> *


----------



## 90ina75impala

what about some black and chrome 22x9's for an impala?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

22 x 8.5 no problem
black spoke?
black center hub's?
black nipples ?
what part of the wheel powder coated black ??





> _Originally posted by 90ina75impala_@Apr 12 2011, 06:57 PM~20323933
> *what about some black and chrome 22x9's for an impala?
> *


----------



## King Krush 79

ok so i need some chrome dish red and black spokes shipped to 84119


----------



## 90ina75impala

oh, 8.5's*  

Hub - black 
dish - black
nipples - black
every other spoke black - The rest chrome?


----------



## 90ina75impala

22x8 is cool, I just found the link to your site.


----------



## 155/80/13

How much for a set of 13 7s, just the wheels shipped to 97219


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
 



> _Originally posted by 155/80/13_@Apr 15 2011, 02:33 PM~20347410
> *How much for a set of 13 7s, just the wheels  shipped to 97219
> *


----------



## TheFoolish

how much for 18" shipped to 67213?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 



> _Originally posted by TheFoolish_@Apr 15 2011, 07:19 PM~20349223
> *how much for 18" shipped to 67213?
> *


----------



## wildwolf

lookin for a set of straight 2 bar knock offs shipped to 55103.


----------



## Ru-Nutty

LOOKING FOR A SET OF CHROME 2 WING STRAIGHT CUT KO'S WITH THE CADILLAC CREST CHIP...PM ME BACK IF YOU GOT'EM, THANKS! AND IF YOU DO, HOW MUCH AND SHIPPED TO 92126....


----------



## Sicc Productions

Mann, I'm really feeling those Black dish, black spokes set you got on here as samples. I need to get a set of deep, so i guess that would be 13 x 7 with the entire dish and and all the spokes in blk, with chrome nipples, dish, and knock-offs (just like the picture, you have on here) they will be going on a 1979 cadillac coupe Deville. need them shipped to 89403, which is Dayton, Nevada. 
thanks,


----------



## Sicc Productions

I'd also like to purchase the cadillac crest for the knock-offs also, if you guys have them, or can get them.


----------



## resname93

how long does it take to make some custom rimz?


----------



## Schidek

How much for 100 spoke chrome 13x7 wheels to 33566?


----------



## mrcadillac

Can I get a price in some 14s with 185 75 14 whitewalls shipped to 79761..with adapters for a 1967 Chevy c10 truck 6 lug


----------



## lilo

How much would it be for a set of 2 @ 14 x 6 and 2 @ 14 x 7 Chrome?
Also a set of 2 @ 14 x 6 and 2 @ 14 x 7 Chrome with gold nipples and center cap?

Give me a price of each set, it's one for me and one for my homie.

how much shipping cost for each set, to toronto, Ontario, Canada, M1T-2R1?

thanks!


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Apr 19 2011, 07:16 AM~20372100
> *Can I get a price in some 14s with 185 75 14 whitewalls shipped to 79761..with adapters for a 1967 Chevy c10 truck 6 lug
> *


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent
   





> _Originally posted by lilo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:59 PM~20382382
> *How much would it be for a set of 2 @ 14 x 6 and 2 @ 14 x 7 Chrome?
> Also a set of 2 @ 14 x 6 and 2 @ 14 x 7 Chrome with gold nipples and center cap?
> 
> Give me a price of each set, it's one for me and one for my homie.
> 
> how much shipping cost for each set, to toronto, Ontario, Canada, M1T-2R1?
> 
> thanks!
> *


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Apr 20 2011, 10:15 PM~20385452
> *pm sent
> 
> *



hey homie i sent you a pm too :cheesy:


----------



## powder23564

Looking for a set of 15 s with tires how much.


----------



## 90ina75impala

:scrutinize: 

22x8
black dish, everything else chrome?


----------



## DVS

Chrome 13's with gold nipples and spokes to 95020. Do you do tires too?


----------



## MonteDreamer

how much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes with chrome 2 wing knockoffs, 5 lug adapters and 155/80 tires, complete set shipped to 83607. Can you give me the price with tires (wide whites if you got them or regular white walls) and with out the tires.


----------



## Ru-Nutty

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Apr 17 2011, 05:25 PM~20359959
> *LOOKING FOR A SET OF CHROME 2 WING STRAIGHT CUT KO'S WITH THE CADILLAC CREST CHIP...PM ME BACK IF YOU GOT'EM, THANKS! AND IF YOU DO, HOW MUCH AND SHIPPED TO 92126....
> *



 :dunno:


----------



## mrm4155

how much for all chrome 100 spoke 13s with 155/80 buffed white walls tires with 2 prong knock off shipped to 88330?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## thepenguin013

How much shipped to 85353?


----------



## mufasaJR87

[/quote]

how much a set of all chrome 13x7 reverse shipped to 97206 thanks u kan pm me


----------



## BIG SPANX

ANY CHROME CADI CHIPS?


----------



## BigButta63

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 REVERSE WITH ZENITH LIKE KNOCKOUTS SHIPPED TO 63138


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent




> _Originally posted by thepenguin013_@Apr 27 2011, 07:37 PM~20435907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much shipped to 85353?
> *


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 28 2011, 12:36 PM~20440487
> *ANY CHROME CADI CHIPS?
> *


^^^^^^^ :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rIdaho

What's up Envious! ...how much for(2only) 14X5.5 or 14X6. Standard offset/all chrome/no tires/shipped to 83814? Thanks!


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANX_@Apr 28 2011, 12:36 PM~20440487
> *ANY CHROME CADI CHIPS?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

no cadi chips at the moment


----------



## BIG SPANX

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@May 2 2011, 09:34 PM~20472032
> *no  cadi  chips  at the moment
> *


----------



## onezstop

How much for 13x7 all chrome with acc. Shipped to 76903


----------



## WESTUP702

ANY PICS OF SUNKIST ORANGE WHEELS...?


----------



## mrm4155

how much for all chrome 100 spoke 13s reverse, with 155/80 buffed white walls tires with 2 prong knock off shipped to 88330?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by onezstop_@May 3 2011, 07:28 PM~20479695
> *How much for 13x7 all chrome with acc. Shipped to 76903
> *


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent



> _Originally posted by mrm4155_@May 4 2011, 04:58 AM~20481815
> *how much for all chrome 100 spoke 13s reverse, with 155/80 buffed white walls tires with 2 prong knock off shipped to 88330?
> *


----------



## TAT2DAN

13x7 or 14x7 all chrome shipped to 37122


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
  



> _Originally posted by TAT2DAN_@May 9 2011, 12:23 PM~20515235
> *13x7 or 14x7 all chrome shipped to 37122
> *


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 2 2011, 02:34 PM~20468401
> *What's up Envious! ...how much for(2only) 14X5.5 or 14X6. Standard offset/all chrome/no tires/shipped to 83814? Thanks!
> *


...can you do a Dayton offset?


----------



## xavier86

> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Jan 29 2011, 04:37 PM~19732167
> *Envious Sales Team Email Address: <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>
> *


*
how much for 14x7 black on chrome shiped to vancouver bc thanks








*


----------



## glennd

I have a 54 belair with skirts what do you recommend and how much ???


----------



## second 2none eddie

how much for 13x7 all chrome ship to 33018


----------



## Suburban Swingin

14x7 just like these with gold knockoff?No tires just rims?


----------



## Envious Touch




----------



## 8t4mc

sup nicky!! Tell us about the rod in the reflection on the knockoff.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 15 2011, 10:40 PM~20560535
> *sup nicky!!  Tell us about the rod in the reflection on the knockoff.
> *


1955 Cadillac Coupe Deville that we're doing a 1-Pump/4-Valve Mainfold Front/Back Hydro setup on... it Lays Frame.

Oh and we did the wheels for the customer too... they're powder coated color match to ALSA Agean Blue


----------



## Envious Sales Team

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 24 2011, 11:56 PM~19690190
> *So I have decided to expand... I am now adding a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace & Wheel Accessories). In the following days you will see the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team. Even though you may not be talking to me when ordering from our sales team you will still receive the same outstanding treatment that has kept up on top of this competitive market.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I'm sure that these upcoming changes are only going to make your experience with us better!
> 
> Nicky, Owner
> Envious Touch Auto Customizing
> [email protected]
> Ph: (562) 244-0554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 14x7s powder coated shipped to tucson az


----------



## kreeperz

NEED A SET OF 14X7 KO'S ALL CHROME AND 175/70/14 TIRES MOUNTED AND SHIPPED TO 54494 (WI). Can you please shoot me a price and how to order. thanks


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## UCETAH

PRICE ON 14X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES GOLD CENTER HUB WITH COLOR SPOKES WITH 2 WING STRAIGHT RECESS KNOCK OFF ZENITH STYLE THANX


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928

sick rims homies :thumbsup:


----------



## louisville chevy

hey homie how about a set of 14x6's chrome with gold spokes and nips shipped to 40216 and does the set include KO's? if so id like them chrome (two bars)


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 
 


> _Originally posted by louisville chevy_@May 23 2011, 04:09 PM~20612641
> *hey homie how about a set of 14x6's chrome with gold spokes and nips shipped to 40216 and does the set include KO's? if so id like them chrome (two bars)
> *


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE

HELLO ENVIOUS JUS SEEING IF I CAN GET A QUOTE FOR 13S WITH BROWN AND GOLD SPOKES AND GOLD NIPPLES 100SPOKES?? PM ME OR ILL CALL LET ME KNOW THANK YOU


----------



## ChanceCustoms

Hello Envious jus following up on a pm I sent for a set 13's 100 spoke cross laced black hoop and spokes chrome nipples and hub with a black wheel chip to zip code 96819


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

How much for a set of 13x7s all chrome with tires shipped to 79045


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

can you get a pair of chrome 5.5's?


----------



## BIG BOPPER

how much for 13x7 with gold nipples n hub and the rest of the rim chrome n tires shipped to chicago il 60652


----------



## Envious Sales Team

uffin:


----------



## El Neto 213

How much for a set of 13x7 like this one with zenith style knock offs


----------



## mobb8

How much for 13x7 center gold shipped to 94565?


----------



## Wickeddragon68

13x7 Chrome on Gold/ Chrome Lip Gold Spokes shipped to 32792 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 26 2011, 11:38 AM~20633976
> *13x7 Chrome on Gold/ Chrome Lip Gold Spokes shipped to 32792 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## down79

do you have pics of some 100 spoke with green spokes and of green spoke with green nipples? pice of each set


----------



## DUKE

Cadillac chips/PayPal sent March 24 any word on these, PM never answered back. :dunno:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

A set of all chrome 13x7's and I'll go pic them up. Pm me please, thanx!!!


----------



## GALLO 59

how much for these shipped to 92336


----------



## imgntnschgo

sent 2 pm's no reply....


----------



## WESTCOASTER

imgntnschgo said:


> sent 2 pm's no reply....


I've been trying to get a hold of Nicky myself, and no luck.


----------



## texas254

How much for a set of 13s with black laces (hub, nipples, and rim chrome) shipped to 76543


----------



## Mr Cucho

Same here no answer frm him i guess he dont wana sale lol


----------



## CAR72

CALI_LAC said:


> how much for cadi coin?


How much for a set 14' inch set of 100my spoke all chrome with 2 prong knock offs im in 90606


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




texas254 said:


> How much for a set of 13s with black laces (hub, nipples, and rim chrome) shipped to 76543


----------



## CovetedStyle

Need price break down on a set of chrome 14' straight laced with the diff powder coat prices.. Spokes, nipples, rim etc.... Thanks


----------



## playboi13

can u pm price on one 13x7 chrome ko with every other long spoke painted black . passenger side.. thanks


----------



## tonofspokes

PM ME ASAP A PRICE ON ONE 14/7 O.G. WIRE WHEEL ALL CHROME! THANKS


----------



## fatboybuick

Hello can you tell me do you still have the 2 right side mirror face gold knock offs? I also need to know are these the larger knock offs for the spline wheel adaptors (23" rims), those are the ones I need, if they aren't please let me know if you can get me some for the right, possibly any style. Thanks george 4149403222


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent 




playboi13 said:


> can u pm price on one 13x7 chrome ko with every other long spoke painted black . passenger side.. thanks


----------



## flakeflossin

How much for set of 13x7 100 spoke all chrome with two ear knock offs and adapters? Shipped to 92220


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

Please PM me a price , picture and phone number on 13x7 (4) all chrome with all hardware (5 lug 60's chevy) 2wing knock off with tires skinny WW shipped to 34608, Fl .... Thanks


----------



## bullet_lok

*how much for somthing like this 13x7 brandywine?*

















*or something like the 13's on this regal brandywine tho*


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

Last time I got wheels from you everything went perfect now I can't even get a reply. ??????


----------



## impalaric

Ogrimsdirect.com thy answer


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## Hoppin' Hippo

Got any pics of that black nickel?


----------



## JASJR

Need a price on 13 inch all chrome, and if available by friday?


----------



## WESTCOASTER

impalaric said:


> Ogrimsdirect.com thy answer


Really?? I tried them too, and nothing.


----------



## king debo

Price on 4 - 14x7 reverse all chrome with 2 bar knockoffs and adapters uni 5 lug shipped to 45356?


----------



## holguin1966impala

*Chevy Bow Tie Chips*

Nikki how much for the Chevy Bow Tie Chips and Knock Offs?


----------



## SIXFOE

Could I get a quote on a set of 4 20" X 8" wires with black spokes (100 spokes) with tires and all hardware.

I also need a quote on a set of 4 22" wires all chrome with tires and all hardware.


----------



## bullet_lok

How much for zenith, style ko's with branywine envious touch wheel chips????? Pm me price plz


----------



## big C

Hey nvious you got a pic of a 62 caddy on some 22" wires I know your the cadillac king I found this one out in north texas this past week


----------



## 432RIDAZ

how much for a set of 20" stanard wires for a 1999 gmc sonoma


----------



## ocsupreme85

*PRICE FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 100 STR8 SPOKES ZENITH RECESS K.O'S*


----------



## L.Daco1

Price on a set of 20" 150 spokes, all chrome w/ hex k.o. shipped to 94505


----------



## BmoreBigBody

HOW MUCH FOR 4 22" 100 spokes with tire, to 21229


----------



## jtek

how much for a set of 14x7 100 spoke with black spokes,gold nipples,gold hubs and gold 2 bar knockoffs with black and gold chips.shipped to 52722? thank you


----------



## Lil_Rob00

Do u guys have a website to see all the diffrent style of knock offs you carry or can you post picd of what yiu have in stock with prices


----------



## DjChey

I need a set of 4 lug adapters for a scion xB how much n how much for a set of black on chrome 13" like the ones on the 6 pic thanx


----------



## TxGalaxie64

i got a newbie question with the adaptors red is right side white is left side i know this but right side refurs to driver side and left passanger?


----------



## Envious Sales Team

RED on passenger side front and back 
WHITE on the driver side front and back


----------



## TxGalaxie64

thanks bro
so the spinners should always screw to the rear of the car? because ive heard china sometimes mispaints there adaptors.


----------



## LADYLOWLOW

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Looking for price quote:

(4) 15x7 100 spoke all chrome knock offs


----------



## Envious Sales Team

A lefty knock off will never screw on a right side adapter 
remember they go against the rotation of the car...


----------



## TxGalaxie64

ok gotcha
just wanted to hear it for someone before i put em on
thanks


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

i need a set of 13x7 candy magenta spokes nipples hub barrel with gold lip and spinner and back spokes


----------



## granpa

price on 14x7 gold nipple and gold knock-off thanks


----------



## 84juicedbox

i need a set of all chrome 13x7 with the 2 bar k.o shipped to 32807


----------



## puro loco 94

how much for this style in 13x7 with chrome zenith style knock off in copper color or orange sunset (its the mitsubishi eclipse color) rims only shipped to 97123...thanks


----------



## 925rider

beware of this guy. lies and never ships. link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


----------



## 83BOXCHEVY

how much for some all gold white spoke (100) 14x7 two prong k/o shipped to miami 33015


----------



## Envious Sales Team

pm sent


----------



## 925rider

You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship.
> 
> 
> bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing.
> 
> 
> ******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


#1-You tried to scam me by taking back the money once I shipped the KO's
#2-I'm not mad because I escaped a scam and stopped shippment of the KO's
#3-I stopped shippment the second I felt like you were trying to scam me and there is no reason I would continue shipping if I felt you were trying to not pay for something.
#4-No one is paying attention to you up here :roflmao:
#5-If I have people placing orders for wheels costing thousands of dollars why am I going to scam someone for a set of knock-offs :dunno:
#6-Thank you for keeping my topics on top



and #7-No one is paying attention to you up here

:wave:


----------



## 925rider

YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.

even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped

Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.


big scam right here


*******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******

this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction


lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


----------



## CALIBOY 95

How much for a set of powdercoated red dish chrome spokes and nipples with red hub 13x7's shipped to 76542?


----------



## Angelitos187

how much for a set 13s of chrome dish nipples an hub wit white spokes an the set u have pictured white spokes wit gold nipples an hub wit tires shipped to 79720 pm plz


----------



## sideshow187

*all black*

How much for a set of : 2-14x6 and 2- 14x7 all black.. just wheels. I do not need ko's or adapters.shipped to 18704


----------



## -JUICY 93-

How much for a set of 24s candy purple dish and hub and chrome spokes?


----------



## es68impala

What about FWD 16" or 18" all chrome. Shipped to 28115. With everything needed for install. Bolt pattern is 5x115. 03 Monte.


----------



## street star

Hey nicky I need to know how much for all gold 13s with tires 100 spokes straight....shipped to 83651 thanks homie


----------



## finewine89

street star said:


> Hey nicky I need to know how much for all gold 13s with tires 100 spokes straight....shipped to 83651 thanks homie


 I got some for sale on the classified


----------



## Envious Sales Team




----------



## BRASIL

can you pm me price on a 20" all gold with hex recessed ko's?
and how long to delivery it?


----------



## SICK 87

can you pm me price on 2-13x6 2-13x7 100 spoke with black dish and black spokes and chrome nipples and hub shipped to 98802 and also just for a all chrome set. thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

As my business and customer base continues to grow, I am constantly thinking of how to make changes to meet those needs. In January of last year I added a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace, and Wire Wheel Accessories). I then continued the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team.

Business continued to grow and I have had to stop taking orders on two occasions last year because we couldn't keep up with the volume of orders coming in. I have been throwing around ideas in my head to better service our customers and concentrate on what sells the most. I have decided to discontinue carrying 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels and move all shop resouces our top selling products.

*Effective August 8, 2011 Envious Touch will only be offering the following three (3) wire wheel styles:
*

*
1. *_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace
*_




















*



2. *_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
*_












*
3. *_*Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross*_











Hopefully this change will allow us to better use the resources we have to properly service all customers. I apologize in advance for those of you that were planning on purchasing 100-Spoke Straight Lace from us in the future but I have found a reputable reference to provide all of you with.

I have coordinated with *D-Cheeze* and feel comfortable in recommending him to all my customers.

_*So.. for all your 100-Spoke Straight Lace needs please call: (408)374-4452 and ask for Rich or D-Cheeze*_


*Here's a link to his wire wheel topic: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...out-selling-wheel-tire-packages-layitlow.html


I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I hope that these changes make your wire wheel buying experience better!

Nicky, Owner
Envious Touch Auto Customizing
[email protected]
Ph: (562) 244-0554


----------

